# Pieces like Pärt's Tabula Rasa



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

The effect that _Tabula Rasa_ makes on me is frankly unspeakable. Its mesmerizing effects, _apparent_ simplicity and heavenly (?) nature make this work truly unique. I feel a myriad of thoughts when listening to it, including sadness, stillness, peace, struggle, a sort of transcendence, future times, etc. I feel mightily moved by it.

I find this kind of works highly attractive and rewarding. Now I would like to ask you what other works are similar to _Tabula Rasa_, especially from other composers. I would appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I've posted this link before. Not exactly an answer to your question, but . . .

https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2002/12/02/consolations


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe have a look at Hovhaness, Concerto no.10 ....
To a lesser extent, Silvestrov's Metamusik and Postludium, and Schnittke Concerto Grosso no.1, but they are darker works.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

A haunting work but would "similar works" work as well? There is only so much space for such music. If you take the question broadly then you can think in terms of Barber's Adagio and onwards into the territory of Part's other works, Vasks, Kanchelli and many others. In my opinion it is the type of thing that in the narrow sense Part does best.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Respighi - Concerto Gregoriano per violino e orchestra


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

I find the second movement ("Longing") of Tabakova's cello concerto has a similar emotional feeling to Tabula Rasa but it sounds pretty different.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

Kancheli's Mourned by the Wind is a kindred and beautiful work, but has more dynamic contrasts than Tabula Rasa. It's a must hear if you're at all interested in the viola.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

When I'm in that kind of a mood, I watch golf on television.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I've been able to check out the Tabakova so far, and it seems very nice indeed. Thanks all for the kind suggestions.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Try Richard Meale’s Cantilena Pacifica (originally part of his String Quartet No. 2). There’s a fine recording on YouTube played by the Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't think there's anything quite like Tabula Rasa. It's my favourite Part work. I love it.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Also Hovhaness' _Majnun Symphony_. Includes vocals, solo violin and solo trumpet, but has similar stasis-like magic and melodic lines, IMHO. 
What a work.


----------



## nobilmente (Dec 18, 2018)

Gorecki's _Symphony of Sorrowful Songs_ may be a candidate.


----------

